# Hi all! New to the group. Story about our special Vizsla and cute Vizsla apparel



## Vizsla Threads (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone- my husband and I are new to this group and just want to share with you the story of our special little guy. You can read it here:

http://www.vizslathreads.com/timmys_blog/

Our store sells Vizsla clothing and accessories to raise money for other Vizslas in rescue or who have big medical needs. Thanks for stopping by!

Sara, Dave (& Timmy)


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, what an incredible story. It brought a tear to me eye. 
I will have to browse your online store too.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Your story is so touching! I'm all choked up - brought a tear to my eye as well. Timmy is one lucky pup to have been born with marge looking after him and kind people like you to bring him home! I'm sure you feel just as lucky  haven't looked at the store yet!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum, very touching story of Timmy, I have however removed the link to your online shop as it goes against the rules.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome fellow Hungarian Pointer blogger.

May the adventures never end.

Rod aka RBD

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/hungarian-pointers-character-over.html


----------



## Vizsla Threads (Aug 13, 2012)

Redbirddog- the photo on your blog is hilarious! Two Vizslas have treed another Vizsla. I love your blog- keep it up! Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------

